# Time to BBQ



## gene_mingo (Jul 3, 2009)

Well it is time for me to fire up the BBQ. 

Tomorrow I will BBQ 21 pounds of pork shoulder. This year I will be using mesquite for the smoke.

Today I will prep the meat by applying the rub. Just a basic recipe nothing fancy:

1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup sweet paprika
3 tbsp black pepper
3 tbsp coarse salt
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp celery seeds
1 tsp cayenne pepper

once the meat is one the smoke I will mop the meat every hour with apple juice. The meat should be ready in about eight hours if I keep the heat around 250f.


This year I will be serving three different sauces to go with the pork. For the less adventurous there will be some sweet baby rays.

For the more traditional folks I will be making a apple cider vinegar sauce:
2 cups apple cider vinegar
3 tbsp ketchup
2 tbsp brown sugar
4 tsp coarse salt
1 tbsp hot sauce (I will be using a habanera sauce) for those who can't take the heat, use tabasco.
2 tsp red pepper flakes
2 tsp black pepper

My wife wanted to try something a bit more unusual so she is making a pineapple bbq sauce:

1 med. onion, chopped
2 tbsp. oil
1 (6 oz.) can tomato paste
1 c. water
1 tbsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. Tabasco sauce
1 (8 1/4 oz.) can crushed pineapple
1/4 c. packed brown sugar
2 tbsp. vinegar
1 tsp. ginger

Saute onion in oil. Add tomato sauce, water, sugar, salt, and Tabasco sauce; mix well. Simmer 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add crushed pineapple, brown sugar, vinegar, and ginger; mix well. Simmer 15 minutes.

It will be a long day filled with smoke, food and family.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds good.

Do you also have a barbecue beef recipe?


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 3, 2009)

wow you guys really love your bbq.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I'm thankful that you recognize with BBQ must come meat prepared in a special manner and some kind of sauce. However, I must remind you that "BBQ" is not a verb. It's a noun.
> 
> YouTube - The BBQ Song




I like when they sing of Florida they have a picture of California.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jul 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I'm thankful that you recognize with BBQ must come meat prepared in a special manner and some kind of sauce. However, I must remind you that "BBQ" is not a verb. It's a noun.
> 
> YouTube - The BBQ Song


 

its only a noun when ya eat it. 

-----Added 7/3/2009 at 01:15:06 EST-----



Scott1 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Do you also have a barbecue beef recipe?



Only one cut of beef fit to be smoked and that is the brisket. A minimum of 12 hours of smoke is needed. 

I am sure there are some Texans here on the board who could guide you into the world of proper brisket smoking better than myself.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 3, 2009)

I might be in NJ but my BBQ is in Cajun Country

Oh yes, if anyone is disposing of some old mesquite trees.........PM me for disposal site.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 3, 2009)

Josh, I hope you all enjoy.  Ugh you are killing me over here though! That sounds so good.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 3, 2009)

So sad you can't eat meat in California. All those animal rights activists.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 3, 2009)

I too will be cooking barbecue. I have three shoulders, six butts, and about two dozen chickens to do tonight. Tomorrow I will be cooking around 12 slabs of spare ribs and a whole mess of baby backs. Once it cools off tonight it will be tea, snacks, and some good old picking. We won't have to worry about the skeeters, too much smoke. I will be cooking most of it on a combination of red oak, water oak, pecan, and home made charcoal. I can't put my rub and sauces recipes up. They are old family secrets.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 3, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I too will be cooking barbecue. I have three shoulders, six butts, and about two dozen chickens to do tonight. Tomorrow I will be cooking around 12 slabs of spare ribs and a whole mess of baby backs. Once it cools off tonight it will be tea, snacks, and some good old picking. We won't have to worry about the skeeters, too much smoke. I will be cooking most of it on a combination of red oak, water oak, pecan, and home made charcoal. I can't put my rub and sauces recipes up. They are old family secrets.



How about a SASE or PM


----------



## gene_mingo (Jul 3, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I might be in NJ but my BBQ is in Cajun Country
> 
> Oh yes, if anyone is disposing of some old mesquite trees.........PM me for disposal site.




My father and brother will let you take most of theirs during the winter they trim them back pretty good. They grow like weeds around where we live.


----------

